# VK - Vape King Fenrir BF Stabilized Wood Mod V2 & Battery Restocks



## Gizmo (24/10/17)

The all new Vape King Stabilized Wood Mechanical Bottom Fed Mod we call the Fenrir.

Improved button and door over the original BF Bottom Fed Mod

Restock

LG HG2 & Samsung 25R

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-fenrir-bf-stabilized-wood-mod-v2.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Epic homage to Fenrir! Love it!


----------



## ettiennedj (24/10/17)

@Gizmo , can you please post some more images especially of the internals?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Looks very colourful
Nice one @Gizmo 

Whats the bottle capacity?
We want to know this important piece of info !!


----------

